# Hello I have a question about the lighting (read more on the description)



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello.

Since I received this link from Phil_pi and here is the link below:

Hagen Glo T5 HO Lighting System - Double - 36 - Lighting & Hoods - Fish - PetSmart

It's the T5 HO lights. And I don't know if you can put in 2 regular fluorescent light bulbs in those two for a 29 gallon. Like I know they are able to fit on a 29 gallon tank, and I would definitely go for it, but I don't know if I can put in 2* 30W light bulbs* in there, and if that would be safe for my plants and fishes because I know 30 W in fluorescent light bulbs are very powerful and very bright. I currently have a tank with a full cover hood and only *ONE* bulb placement. So I don't know if that will be good enough?

I hope anyone can get back to me on this 

Thanks.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

I am guessing people have no idea what I put in?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

That fixture is designed to take 2 39W bulbs. A T-5 fixture will not fit a T-8 or T12 bulb. If you don't want the output of the T-5HO, you will need a different fixture..


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh okay.

So then are T5 bulbs thicker than the T8? I currently have a T8 20W 6,500K light bulb. How much are T5 bulbs?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

T5's are smaller than T8's and T12's. By small...that is smaller diameter.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

I see. So are they brighter than T8's or T12's?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes again. You'll get better output from the T5s. T5HO (high output) is even better.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah I see.

So are the T5 HO lights expensive?


----------

